# Abbie is overdue (and on our barncam!) 342 days on 3/16/14! pix inside!



## Dontworrybeappy (Apr 13, 2014)

Abbie is at 370 days today!

FAQs:

I have been breeding horses for over 35 years, and have been a professional "mini mare midwife" for the past 15 years, foaling as many as 30 mares per year. (this ain't my first rodeo!




)

Yes, breeding date is certain, she was brought home from stallion owner just days from going out of heat, and we have had no escapes, no possible stallion/mare contact here.

She has an annoying mixture of ready/not ready signs, is in no obvious distress, sleeps a lot!

Young mare (6 years old), 2nd foal. (first was born at 330 days, also with mix of ready/not ready signs... ) 1st foal sired by same stallion.

Live foal palpated by vet at 343 days. Has been in foaling stall and on camera since then, no chance we "lost" the foal anywhere. Foal motion (slow, not kicking) seen & felt this morning (370 days)

We usually turn her out and make her move once a day. She doesn't want to move but will when pressed. Pulls hard to get back in her stall, though!

My own personal longest gestation in the past was 372 days, an Arabian mare. Abbie herself was my shortest gestation, at 292 days with no major complications (aside from needing plasma...!) My vet claims she's carrying this one longer to make up for the time she missed.





http://webcam.kpmcornerstone.com:8080/multi.html


----------



## suezq (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi, I have a small pony that is 406 days! Truth! Vets been out, foal is active, date is acurate as well 100%.. I guess it's not all that uncommon I'm noticing, however unlike you I have no real foaling experience until now



good luck!


----------



##  (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi and welcome! Abbie standing quietly at her stall door. Such a pretty girl.

The days don't surprise me....I've had a mare who foaled at 365 days each and every year like clockwork. Sometimes these ladies just have a mind of their own, and if you're as fortunate as I was, each baby was just fine and healthy and a good delivery -- although they was definitely 'cooked' as not the tinier, frail little ones that you sometimes get!

Welcome!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 13, 2014)

Welcome very pretty girl sure hope she foals soon so you can get some sleep


----------



##  (Apr 13, 2014)

Well, she's enjoying her meal, and being quite attentive to what's in her feed bowl! Gotta love these girls.....they just LOVE to eat and nothing gets in the way of eating! LOL


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Apr 13, 2014)

Forgot to add to FAQ - no chance of fescue either - we are in Southern California, there is no pasture, only dry lots, we feed alfalfa pellets. 

​She's munching on a 3-way "forage hay" - oat/wheat/barley. We also use it to "top dress" the wood-pellet bedding in the stalls once the foals are born.






View attachment 6635


That was Abbie when she was born at 292 days!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 13, 2014)

Karen she is one gorgeous mare !! Wishing you all the best for a safe foaling. LOVE those spots


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks! Well, here we are at 371 and nothing big has changed... her bag is about the same size, however the nipples are now pointing down instead of towards each other.... I am so tired I just want to hang her from the barn beams and bat her like a pinata until the baby falls out!





A friend says maybe she's waiting for the lunar eclipse that is supposed to happen tonight between 2 and 4am... I'd be thrilled to not have to wait longer than that!


----------



## suezq (Apr 14, 2014)

Dontworrybeappy said:


> Thanks! Well, here we are at 371 and nothing big has changed... her bag is about the same size, however the nipples are now pointing down instead of towards each other.... I am so tired I just want to hang her from the barn beams and bat her like a pinata until the baby falls out!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahahahahahaha!!! Just about died laughing at the piñata deal, that was great!!! Made my day!!!


----------



##  (Apr 14, 2014)

Well, the nipple change is a positive change, as you know.

And the piñata is an idea I don't think anyone has mentioned before! I think it's a grand idea!!





Just swing gently!


----------



## Bailey (Apr 16, 2014)

Do you have any changes on Abbie?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 28, 2014)

Hey Karen, Any news on Abbie to report ??


----------

